# Auto grinder + Pour-over Coffee Brewer



## oldchen (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just find this gadget on kickstarter: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/656926369/maroon-portable-coffee-brewer-system. and want to share with you.

Its features are integration of an auto grinder and pour-over filter. It impressed me with the auto grinder with battery power. The metal burr also looks promising. I never find any portable "auto" grinder with a metal burr.








Guess I can have fresh ground coffee in the outdoor environment.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Quite nifty, I'm guessing similar in cup profile to a french press. No mention of how the grind setting can be adjusted or if it can be.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't see how the burrs work, is the plastic thing the upper carrier and the metal one the lower burr?

The burr looks kind of basic, I wonder how good the grind quality would be across a range of grinds...

To be honest, I'm sceptical of anything where my minimal input is required....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

that burr looks like the upper one in an MC2 etc same one used in the Lidos and Knock hand grinders


----------



## oldchen (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi guys,

I noticed your comments. So I wrote the inquiry to this kickstarter project owner before this project ended.

Here is the answer from the owner: "we will change the burr to conical metal burr in the next relaunched project. The grinder cannot adjust the coarseness of the grind"









Now, I'm convinced this is a pour-over method brewer with an auto grinder. Should be cool enough to deliver a nice coffee to me.


----------



## glennmcgrath (Apr 25, 2015)

I don't see how it would make a difference after a good stiff boil before use.


​
*
*


----------

